# New Lyft training



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Everyone

So when I logged in I clicked "Continue Driving" but it is dead slow so I thought I would watch the training. How do I get it to start?


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

I did but it said I can't start till 11/1 and have till 12/15 to complete


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Everyone
> 
> So when I logged in I clicked "Continue Driving" but it is dead slow so I thought I would watch the training. How do I get it to start?


Found it. Got to website log in and pick tutorials.
It let me watch the videos. No new information. Just the same stuff they've been saying all along.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ctdude6969 said:


> Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


Go promptly to the airport queue and wait for a ping. You'll have all day to watch the training videos. :thumbup:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I did but it said I can't start till 11/1 and have till 12/15 to complete


Well there it is.... Finally a drop dead date for when I will be deleting my LYFT APPS.

12/15/2019.... The day the earth stood still again.... Ummm while I drive Uber that is.... Bahahaha

Whew that was refreshing just to say.....


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It's probably a good thing to have people know what they're doing if you want to drive people around. How many threads do we see posted here about some newbie here crying because they refused a service dog or took a minor or didn't understand how insurance works? Basically a CYA by Lyft to say their ants underwent "training". It is certainly a step up from the old mentor program anyway where some fatso would come, kick your tires and tell you a load of horsecrap that wasn't worth the time it took for him or her to say.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> It's probably a good thing to have people know what they're doing if you want to drive people around. How many threads do we see posted here about some newbie here crying because they refused a service dog or took a minor or didn't understand how insurance works? Basically a CYA by Lyft to say their ants underwent "training". It is certainly a step up from the old mentor program anyway where some fatso would come, kick your tires and tell you a load of horsecrap that wasn't worth the time it took for him or her to say.


exactly! people get lost in the moment. They lose their minds and try to stand up to a passenger they'll see once in their life. Get over it and move on!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

I was fixin' to work on it, but then got a pax on Uber.

When I went back later to resume "Driver's Ed"; couldn't find it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> I was fixin' to work on it, but then got a pax on Uber.
> 
> When I went back later to resume "Driver's Ed"; couldn't find it.


I wonder if you got a "PASS" or a "FAIL" in the system?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ctdude6969 said:


> Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


---------------------
Me -- has to be done by Dec 12 ( I think) 20 minutes total and it is in several parts. Not a big deal but MUST be done.
----------------------



AllenChicago said:


> I wonder if you got a "PASS" or a "FAIL" in the system?


----------------------
Actually, it is deactivation if not done.



Kevin Kargel said:


> Everyone
> 
> So when I logged in I clicked "Continue Driving" but it is dead slow so I thought I would watch the training. How do I get it to start?


------------------------
Probably in the letter/email symbol at the bottom of screen. If not, on the website for sure.
----------------------
OHHHH -- Giants fan (above ) stated that it can be viewed on Nov 1, so I guess we have to wait .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Go promptly to the airport queue and wait for a ping. You'll have all day to watch the training videos. :thumbup:


Especially driving Lyft !


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

mine were done Oct 31


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Well there it is.... Finally a drop dead date for when I will be deleting my LYFT APPS.
> 
> 12/15/2019.... The day the earth stood still again.... Ummm while I drive Uber that is.... Bahahaha
> 
> Whew that was refreshing just to say.....


Klaatu barada nikto


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> Klaatu barada nikto


Ummm yeah what you said....I think.....


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Probably in the letter/email symbol at the bottom of screen. If not, on the website for sure.


Not available to me anywhere. I have been trying. Someone said it is being rolled out market by market to avoid overloading the server.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yet another epic fail by this shady AF company. Let's train the driver and continue to allow passengers to use false names, prepaid debit cards, and not need to provide a lick of real info.. but hey riders are safe.... F the driver's... Bite me LYFT


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yet another epic fail by this shady AF company. Let's train the driver and continue to allow passengers to use false names, prepaid debit cards, and not need to provide a lick of real info.. but hey riders are safe.... F the driver's... Bite me LYFT


Here's an idea. If you hate Lyft that much, stop driving for them. Go flip burgers at Mcdonalds you whiny girl


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Here's an idea. If you hate Lyft that much, stop driving for them. Go flip burgers at Mcdonalds you whiny girl


Here's another great idea... Keep your ignorant ass off the internet and please get nuetered to save the world of your offspring. But I'm just making a suggestion like yourself....


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Lyft finally emailed me with a working link, it was at the bottom of one of the standard weekly, here's some random lyft drivers who go above and beyond because they love the community are willing to drive for free. I watched the videos. BTW there's a speed option in the corner, 1.5x seemed to work for me given how slow she talks. I knew those videos were going to be bad, but my expectations were still too high. Those things are targeted at an education level of like 2nd grade. 

It didn't say how many 5 star rides we have to give before nov30 to get the $5. does anyone know? has anyone gotten the $5?

LOL, on the other hand...I have about 100 sexual harassment complaints to email about passengers... They constantly invade my personal space, grab my shoulder when driving, ask my religion, ask "where are you from?"/where is your family from" which is always code for what race/religion are you?., ask me if i'm single, and by far the weirdest one, is getting asked to comment on a girls appearance (negatively and positively) while her boyfriend is there. 

Could you imagine actually trying to throw any of those people out on the side of the road for minor infractions? for sure you'd get deactivated.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

You are right. I've been doing this for only a year and the amount of inappropriate questions I've been asked is ridiculous. I just laugh it off.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Just completed the training, I feel so educate now. Guessing the new training is an insurance requirement because that is what it felt like. As far as the sexual abuse number at the end, it sounded like an advertisement to me to help offset the costs of creating the videos. I wonder if they will have rider videos as stated?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I plan on letting these videos play while I watch TV.. please tell me it's not interactive....



SubaruLegacy said:


> Lyft finally emailed me with a working link, it was at the bottom of one of the standard weekly, here's some random lyft drivers who go above and beyond because they love the community are willing to drive for free. I watched the videos. BTW there's a speed option in the corner, 1.5x seemed to work for me given how slow she talks. I knew those videos were going to be bad, but my expectations were still too high. Those things are targeted at an education level of like 2nd grade.
> 
> It didn't say how many 5 star rides we have to give before nov30 to get the $5. does anyone know? has anyone gotten the $5?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much 2x speed makes this dribble so much easier to ignore....


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Just completed the training, I feel so educate now. Guessing the new training is an insurance requirement because that is what it felt like. As far as the sexual abuse number at the end, it sounded like an advertisement to me to help offset the costs of creating the videos. I wonder if they will have rider videos as stated?


What's weird is I thought when they first announced this months ago, they were going to do training to spot sexual trafficking... I think that's why they partnered with RAINN and hotline originally. My guess based on those videos, is they decided we were too dumb as drivers to understand complex topics. Also I was shocked how wishy-washy the videos are, a passenger..might not like this. Why not just say...don't touch pax, don't let pax touch you, don't hit on pax, don't ask creepy questions, or are they worried if they tell us specifics it'll open them to liability/employer-employee relationship status?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> What's weird is I thought when they first announced this months ago, they were going to do training to spot sexual trafficking... I think that's why they partnered with RAINN and hotline originally. My guess based on those videos, is they decided we were too dumb as drivers to understand complex topics. Also I was shocked how wishy-washy the videos are, a passenger..might not like this. Why not just say...don't touch pax, don't let pax touch you, don't hit on pax, don't ask creepy questions, or are they worried if they tell us specifics it'll open them to liability/employer-employee relationship status?


It was pretty "Common Sense" stuff to me, however we all know "Common Sense" is not so common anymore.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I plan on letting these videos play while I watch TV.. please tell me it's not interactive....
> 
> 
> Thank you so much 2x speed makes this dribble so much easier to ignore....


Better yet.. done... Best 10 mins of my life.. muted video watched at 2x speed... Wait not watched... And easiest $5 bux ever....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Did mine and got this screen but the app says I still need to do it.Anyone else? 
It was lame. Didn't pay much attention accept when the lady said how to handle people having sex in your back seat she actually said defuse the situation by asking them what kind of music they like. No sshit!



Dekero said:


> I plan on letting these videos play while I watch TV.. please tell me it's not interactive....
> 
> 
> Thank you so much 2x speed makes this dribble so much easier to ignore....


There are around 6 or so segments you got to click start each one. Not too bad at all.



Dekero said:


> Better yet.. done... Best 10 mins of my life.. muted video watched at 2x speed... Wait not watched... And easiest $5 bux ever....
> View attachment 375165


You ain't got your 5 bucks until you get 5 x 5* continuous. It's not clear if this means with 100% acceptance.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> It didn't say how many 5 star rides we have to give before nov30 to get the $5. does anyone know? has anyone gotten the $5?


I believe you need to have five 5-star rides in a row to get the $5.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Gilby said:


> I believe you need to have five 5-star rides in a row to get the $5.


I hope not in a row.... We all know these worthless tards don't rate us.. even when I beg each of them to...just to get tips.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I hope not in a row.... We all know these worthless tards don't rate us.. even when I beg each of them to...just to get tips.


What do you mean? 5* is the Lyft default. Most rides are 5* because most pax dion't bother to rate.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Lyft finally emailed me with a working link, it was at the bottom of one of the standard weekly, here's some random lyft drivers who go above and beyond because they love the community are willing to drive for free. I watched the videos. BTW there's a speed option in the corner, 1.5x seemed to work for me given how slow she talks. I knew those videos were going to be bad, but my expectations were still too high. Those things are targeted at an education level of like 2nd grade.
> 
> It didn't say how many 5 star rides we have to give before nov30 to get the $5. does anyone know? has anyone gotten the $5?
> 
> ...


It said 5 5* non consecutive rides
Carry on as usual and you will be rewarded handsomely LOL


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

what's in the video is simply common sense, I can't believe people have no common sense these days.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lyft think a dumb video will help curve their scumbag drivers. It’s their fault. They take anyone!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ctdude6969 said:


> Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


Lyft thinks they need to teach us how to not rape women pax

Shits shameful



5231XDMA said:


> what's in the video is simply common sense, I can't believe people have no common sense these days.


I feel you 
I'm with you 
This shit makes me lose faith in humanity if this isn't common sense.

but the real reason isn't to teach us - it's for Liability


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you all actually watch those videos ?
if lyft paid me by the hour a fare wage then ill watch those training videos .
my training video to younger people always get paid if its job related the end


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> you all actually watch those videos ?
> if lyft paid me by the hour a fare wage then ill watch those training videos .
> my training video to younger people always get paid if its job related the end


we have to ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> we have to ?


i turned my app on today zero interest in taking passengers just to see if i would have to.
no it did not require me to. 
if somebody was smart this sounds like a good lawsuit here lyft requiring you watch vids sounds like there calling you employees .


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> It's probably a good thing to have people know what they're doing if you want to drive people around. How many threads do we see posted here about some newbie here crying because they refused a service dog or took a minor or didn't understand how insurance works? Basically a CYA by Lyft to say their ants underwent "training". It is certainly a step up from the old mentor program anyway where some fatso would come, kick your tires and tell you a load of horsecrap that wasn't worth the time it took for him or her to say.


It was not about any of those things which would be helpful. It was how to not come off creepy to your pax and what to do if they get creepy.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i turned my app on today zero interest in taking passengers just to see if i would have to.
> no it did not require me to.
> if somebody was smart this sounds like a good lawsuit here lyft requiring you watch vids sounds like there calling you employees .


We have to

By December 15 or something 
its just videos just do it


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

ctdude6969 said:


> Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


Just let each video run on mute. At the end it congratulates you & you get $5. I didn't watch that s**t. Pax are the ones with the stank attitude.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

luvgurl22 said:


> Just let each video run on mute. At the end it congratulates you & you get $5. I didn't watch that s**t. Pax are the ones with the stank attitude.


U get $5?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> U get $5?


Yes. They mentioned it in the app & I noticed it was added to my earnings afterwards.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> We have to
> 
> By December 15 or something
> its just videos just do it


And when u do it hit the lower right corner. Increase playback to 2x, mute the phone, sit it down, check back in 5 mins, start next video, repeat 6 times.... Tell LYFT TO GET FOOKED. NEXT


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

luvgurl22 said:


> Just let each video run on mute. At the end it congratulates you & you get $5. I didn't watch that s**t. Pax are the ones with the stank attitude.


so you are paid . what i was asking . 5 bucks works . almost buys a coffee


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

luvgurl22 said:


> Yes. They mentioned it in the app & I noticed it was added to my earnings afterwards.


I didn't ?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I got the message and bit the bullet and did the training. Useless in my opinion.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

At least they picked an accurate looking actress, for why we need this training. She looks and sounds EXACTLY like the kind of passenger who will be nice to your face then 1*/no tip/false accusation after the ride.

No mention of "get a dashcam" which should be part of it.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

ctdude6969 said:


> Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


I sat at home with my phone on the coffee table and let the videos run while I watched X-Men - I have no idea what was on the videos


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

UberNorthDfw said:


> I sat at home with my phone on the coffee table and let the videos run while I watched X-Men - I have no idea what was on the videos


Let me help you with that.

1. Don't touch the boobies.
2. Don't look at the boobies.
3. Don't talk about the boobies.
4. If in doubt, refer to 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> mine were done Oct 31


---------------
You are talking about the community safety program ? It was interesting but nothing new for people that know how to handle situations. It is one thing to watch a video in a safe environment and then have a nasty situation happen and remember what to do.
It is a must do. I took 20 minutes and got it out of the way. The woman on the video was pleasant to listen too. That helped pass the time.
I do disagree that the comment of " Sorry Sir, you are invading my personal space ", will stop some horn dog from touching a female driver, however. 
Just sayin' !!!

Funny thing - I have had few problems ( driving 3 years ) Friday night, I get an elderly man in the front seat. He goes from making comments that he needs a woman to racial comments directed toward me. I pull into the a 7 - 11, stop car, pull keys and phone, exit car, walk to his door, open the door and tell him the ride is over and exit the car. He refuses to leave the car and DO NOT TOUCH ME !! comment. I call the police. He starts screaming at me, the phone anyone that would listen. He finally got out of the car and left a liquor bottle on the seat. The officer on the phone , talked to me the whole time, ask if he had hit or touched me, NO , and said let's give him a minute. She talked to me the entire time, wanting to know what he was doing. She said, If he gets out of car, close and lock the door and drive away if you can do it safely. When he finally got out, that is exactly what I did. 
I guess that is the new way of policing. No police unit had to be dispatched and not arrest of disturbing the police. 
Frankly, I was worried that the baffoon would pee in my seat. ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ctdude6969 said:


> Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


Who in their right mind logs on to Lyft.



FLKeys said:


> Just completed the training, I feel so educate now. Guessing the new training is an insurance requirement because that is what it felt like. As far as the sexual abuse number at the end, it sounded like an advertisement to me to help offset the costs of creating the videos. I wonder if they will have rider videos as stated?


Rider videos are on Porn Hub.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

ctdude6969 said:


> Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


Everyone


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

turn down the sound, start the program and get on here while it's playing as I am now.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> I guess that is the new way of policing. No police unit had to be dispatched and not arrest of disturbing the police.
> Frankly, I was worried that the baffoon would pee in my seat. ?


That's because Uber drivers over react. They can't be dispatchiung a car everytime an Uber driver gets screamed at.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I just started with the training. This is some of the lamest shit I have ever seen. On top of that, it's bugged. I've watched Marissa three times now and can't move past that page.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Just went through the training. I have to admit that my expectations going in were very low. Number 1, it's Lyft. Number 2, it was scripted by an organization founded to prevent sexual violence (RAINN). My expectation from number 2 was that that RAINN was likely run by ex victims of sexual violence, that were likely still emotionally wounded from their experience, that see everyone on the planet as potential offenders, and the videos would be laden with guilt-tripping themes, especially singling out the male of the species. And I even vented a bit in the forums about the insulting $5 offer to complete the videos AND give a few 5 star rides before DEC.

Well I could not have been more wrong. The video content was intelligent, non-condescending, gender unbiased, and if not outright helpful to those experienced in having hight volume contact with strangers, at the very least was both a good reminder as well as informative as to what Lyft is keying on regarding driver behavior. On the other hand, given the highly varying backgrounds of the Lyft driver pool it makes far more sense for Lyft to have produced these videos than to have passed on this basic driver education.

Conversely, one stand out message from the videos was this statement: "*If you feel unsafe you can always end the ride.*" Interesting. The efficacy of that statement of course precludes that if/when the pax files a compliant about being dumped off on a street corner (safely of course) well shy of theor destination, that the driver will get a full, fair, and impartial hearing on the matter. Color me skeptical on that count.

As far as the paltry $5 offer goes, oh what the hell. Team Lyft probably sat in a conference room arguing on this point at length, only to finally reach a compromise that the 20 minutes of viewing time would be compensated at what is now the _new normal_ minimum wage of $15 /hr.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Conversely, one stand out message from the videos was this statement: "*If you feel unsafe you can always end the ride.*" Interesting. The efficacy of that statement of course precludes that if/when the pax files a compliant about being dumped off on a street corner (safely of course) well shy of theor destination, that the driver will get a full, fair, and impartial hearing on the matter. Color me skeptical on that count.


Ending the ride early can be very unsafe. That's when a nasty pax goes postal.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> That's because Uber drivers over react. They can't be dispatchiung a car everytime an Uber driver gets screamed at.


------------------------
Since I drive for Lyft, your reasoning is pointless. But handling my type of call "in house " would save money.


lyft_rat said:


> Ending the ride early can be very unsafe. That's when a nasty pax goes postal.


------------------------
Absolutely not correct. I have NEVER had a problem when I end a ride. I am female and if a pax is out of line - the ride is finished. 
I always notify Lyft immediately. All of you that drive for Uber -- your responses show the fear of hoping for help from that company.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Tried it on a different computer and got all the way through it. It went back to the main page at the end, so I'm assuming I got credit for watching all the videos. I didn't get 5 bucks, though.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Go flip burgers at Mcdonalds you whiny girl


Not sure why calling someone a girl would be an insult. Sounds quite misogynistic to me. Do you have any explanation?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Tried it on a different computer and got all the way through it. It went back to the main page at the end, so I'm assuming I got credit for watching all the videos. I didn't get 5 bucks, though.


You should have gotten a notice online that you completed the course, and an email.

You only get the $5 if you complete five 5-star rides by end of this month.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not sure why calling someone a girl would be an insult. Sounds quite misogynistic to me. Do you have any explanation?


I was questioning his masculinity. You see he is the type of person who would run away from a fight. The type who complains everytime something doesn't go his way. As a man to have your masculinity questioned is the insult of all insults.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I was questioning his masculinity. You see he is the type of person who would run away from a fight. The type who complains everytime something doesn't go his way. As a man to have your masculinity questioned is the insult of all insults.


When do you call someone a coward? You see, the type of person who hides behind the virtual walls of a nameless/voiceless forum and who bravely speaks disparagingly of others.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> When do you call someone a coward? You see, the type of person who hides behind the virtual walls of a nameless/voiceless forum and who bravely speaks disparagingly of others.


How did you come to the conclusion that im hiding? Have you asked to meet me?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I was questioning his masculinity. You see he is the type of person who would run away from a fight. The type who complains everytime something doesn't go his way. As a man to have your masculinity questioned is the insult of all insults.


I don't see how you can tell that he'd run away from a fight because he complains about Lyft. Seems quite a leap to me.

I don't think complaining defines one gender more than the other. Trump, for example, is far from effeminate IMO and boy, does he complain. Just an example; I am apolitical.

You're projecting when you say that having one's masculinity questioned is the biggest insult. It isn't to a lot of people. It's like men who call other men gay thinking that's a wounding insult. It isn't. Reason: there's nothing wrong with being gay.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Lyft should be required to pay for our training time, there is probably a law to that point too.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Tried it on a different computer and got all the way through it. It went back to the main page at the end, so I'm assuming I got credit for watching all the videos. I didn't get 5 bucks, though.


No so easy, pal. You got to make 5 consecutive 5* rides to get your $5.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> No so easy, pal. You got to make 5 consecutive 5* rides to get your $5.


In NY a 10 mile trip that took 30 minutes would be a $25 trip. This is because of minimum wage rules NYC forced Uber/Lyft to follow. Unfortunately the minimum wage comes with a utilization rate. NYC didn't want 100,000 Uber/Lyft cars on the road roaming empty. Lyft started locking drivers out to increase their utilization rate, therefore lowering the rates they'll have to pay us next year. Uber then followed and also started locking drivers out. Lyft outwitted the NYC government. At the rate they're locking drivers out we'll be getting paid half what you get paid soon.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

<sarcasm>

It's really a good thing that Lyft forced me to watch their videos. Honestly I have been feeling the overwhelming urge to take advantage of friendly pax, drinking or otherwise. I haven't had any issues over the past 3 years of driving ride-hail, but every time some cutie jumps in the car with a smile and a "how's your day?" I get these urges. I was just about at the breaking point! Thank goodness for the timely delivery of these important training videos!!

On another note, I can't wait to watch them a second time! Lyft will be forcing all pax to watch them also, right? I'm waiting for my pax app to have me watch them before being allowed to ride again.

Thank you all for letting me share.

</sarcasm>


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mista T said:


> <sarcasm>
> 
> It's really a good thing that Lyft forced me to watch their videos. Honestly I have been feeling the overwhelming urge to take advantage of friendly pax, drinking or otherwise. I haven't had any issues over the past 3 years of driving ride-hail, but every time some cutie jumps in the car with a smile and a "how's your day?" I get these urges. I was just about at the breaking point! Thank goodness for the timely delivery of these important training videos!!
> 
> ...


Theres a hint of truth in all sarcasm. You sicko


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

I had a drunk chick in the car tonight that thanked me for being a _"normal person"_ and not some weirdo like a couple she's had lately.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ColtDelta said:


> I had a drunk chick in the car tonight that thanked me for being a _"normal person"_ and not some weirdo like a couple she's had lately.


What kind of tip did you get from this appreciative chick?


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> What kind of tip did you get from this appreciative chick?


Just had to open the app and look. Easy enough to find it was my last ride. $5.83 ride plus $2.00 in app tip. At least she remembered to do something. She was pretty blasted.

She is not the first to tell me of problems with other drivers. I had a nurse that told me of a scheduled pickup for 3:00 am she had. It was a woman driver. Driver showed up with a guy in the front seat with her. They were smoking weed when they got to her house. She cancelled and requested someone else. I asked her if she reported. She said she didn't. Afraid of reprisal.

Another said a driver felt up her leg on a ride.

Another spoke of weird comments (sexual) from the driver.

Are they all true? Who knows. The nurse was quite believable. The others were drunk when they told me their stories. Those could go either way.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Got em!!! Contacted LYFT about a week ago complaining about not getting my $5 for watching the safety videos.. THEY ADDED $5 to my account as a bonus .. thx...

AND TODAY I GET THIS .. EMAIL.. ill gladly take another $5 bux you idiots ... They always getting over on us .. it feels good to do it back to them for a change..


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Got em!!! Contacted LYFT about a week ago complaining about not getting my $5 for watching the safety videos.. THEY ADDED $5 to my account as a bonus .. thx...
> 
> AND TODAY I GET THIS .. EMAIL.. ill gladly take another $5 bux you idiots ... They always getting over on us .. it feels good to do it back to them for a change..
> 
> View attachment 387347


Boy you really took them out back to the woodshed ! Apparently 5 dolla make you holla ! Well done ! Don't spend it all in one place !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

radikia said:


> Boy you really took them out back to the woodshed ! Apparently 5 dolla make you holla ! Well done ! Don't spend it all in one place !


Dude its LYFT.... You celebrate any victories against these worthless **** tards.

$5 is gonna buy my Wendy's Double combo special today... So im good!!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

this is just a corporate info video to cover themselves 
years ago, out west, to get a ski pass, we had to take a "smile" class because tourists kept getting punched in the face for being stupid and entitled.

this is the same thing. and i got my $5
party on ,homies


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

ctdude6969 said:


> Who else has logged onto Lyft today and was prompted to go through the training videos and have them done by a certain date or not be allowed to drive anymore?


LOL

Its a fat face, overweight mexican chick lecturing me on diversity and how to make colored people feel more comfortable in my car.

SHOCKING...communism 101 here folks. They dont hide their agenda 

Basically, just roll your phones volume down, press play, and do some chores around the house. Piece of cake. Roll the volume up occasionally if you want to have a laugh. "Marissa" will tell chu how to be a bettur personnnn


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> LOL
> 
> Its a fat face, overweight mexican chick lecturing me on diversity and how to make *colored* people feel more comfortable in my car.
> 
> SHOCKING...communism 101 here folks. They dont hide their agenda :smiles:


You aren't hiding your agenda either. Please leave.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> LOL
> 
> Its a fat face, overweight mexican chick lecturing me on diversity and how to make colored people feel more comfortable in my car.
> 
> ...


Marissa and her pink friends paid me $10 bux to ignore her and playback those videos on 2x speed... Thx friends ..


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Marissa and her pink friends paid me $10 bux to ignore her and playback those videos on 2x speed... Thx friends ..


Chu got paid??? Ooo la la


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Chu got paid??? *Ooo la la*


That is French, not Spanish. If you are going to be a cultural bigot, get your stereotypes and references straight.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I wonder if you got a "PASS" or a "FAIL" in the system?


There is no quiz at the end, so you really do not need to pay attention.



Dekero said:


> please tell me it's not interactive....


It is not interactive.



lyft_rat said:


> Did mine and got this screen but the app says I still need to do it.Anyone else?


mine says the same thing, but I did get an e-Mail that acknowledged my taking the class.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> We have toBy December 15 or something its just videos just do it


There is no quiz at the end, so you can play them in the background and shitpost on YouPeaDotNet. Just note how long the video takes at the beginning of each one and go back after that time and play the next one.



luvgurl22 said:


> Just let each video run on mute. At the end it congratulates you & you get $5.


No one offered me five dollars.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> U get $5?


I neither received nor was offered five dollars.



LAbDog65 said:


> Useless in my opinion.


It _ain't just no opinion_.



waldowainthrop said:


> That is French, not Spanish.


French would be:

_Lyft, eux-autres t'ont payé? Tigidou!_

That is Québec French, but it is French.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Just had a thought. Hey, Lyft - how about making the riders watch that lame-ass video before they can order a ride?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

How evil make me waste 20 minutes of my life about mostly common sense sponsered by a human trafficking organization when 90+% of what the app sends me are attempts to human traffic ME.

Hey raaiin or whatever the ef your named you do realize you're partnering with a "company" that actually human traffics about a million times per day right?



Clothahump said:


> Just had a thought. Hey, Lyft - how about making the riders watch that lame-ass video before they can order a ride?


To much friction they'd rather let any murderer, rapists, robber, felon, multiple dui having, junkie, drunk use a prepaid & have a get away driver or mule at predatory prices with fake names, Nick names like "gangster Mike", "Satan", "princess", "og Butterworth", "nonya", or use initials like "a", "b", "c" with a picture of cartoon characters, donkeys, dogs,clouds, sunsets, I mean it's all about a safe "community"


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

When you see it.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

This is mostly for the foreign-born drivers who have not a clue what is considered a "norm" in the U.S but rather are influenced by Hollywood and TMZ, and for the emotionally stunted, adolescent males who never grew up, and those whose parents didn't teach them how to make polite small talk as a part of being socially adept. The video was mostly common sense stuff.



Giantsfan1503 said:


> Here's an idea. If you hate Lyft that much, stop driving for them. Go flip burgers at Mcdonalds you whiny girl


 Why you have to call him a girl to make a negative point?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Why you have to call him a girl to make a negative point?


Unexamined misogyny.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I wasn't offered any money to watch that video. Then again, I drive for Lyft in Ohio where the surge no longer exists and we just do it for fun now.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> I wasn't offered any money to watch that video. Then again, I drive for Lyft in Ohio where the surge no longer exists and we just do it for fun now.


I definitely did & it even said so in the email.



Rosalita said:


> I wasn't offered any money to watch that video. Then again, I drive for Lyft in Ohio where the surge no longer exists and we just do it for fun now.


----------

